# Why does he nibble my feet?



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

I've had my rat for almost a month. I let him run free in my bedroom every day and he loves it; but only recently has he started to seek me out. I usually sit on the floor so that he can climb on me (which he just started to do about a week ago).

I was away for almost two days a few days ago, and he hadn't been out of the cage for two days in a row. So when i got home i opened the cage door and he went crazy! I know he was just really happy, he kept jumping around, bruxing, and a couple of times he came running up my leg really fast and sat on my shoulder. He also started nibbling on my feet, which he hasn't done before. And a little hard too. He didn't draw blood, but it felt like he was pinching me.

Was he just playing? He doesn't nibble on my hands, though.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

No offense but they probably smelled a lot stronger than your hands 

Just something fun to smell and nibble I guess. Maybe he wanted you to play with him, like the hand wrestling game people do. If it gets to be a problem - wear socks!


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes, that may be it! Lol I had been wearing shoes all day and was probably sweaty!  And he hasn't shown me feet much interest today.

Thank you for answering!


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

He could be grooming you, too. It's funny you said this, because Roxie's just gotten to the point where she actually notices I'm even there during free range. lol But yeah, last night I was sitting up on my knees, and she kept going under my legs, nibbling on my toes, and then I'd grab her butt, she'd run around and do it all again. hah Anyways, just thought I'd share.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

They taste like cheese.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

Neuroticax said:


> They taste like cheese.


ROFLMAO....


----------



## GracieBaby (Sep 30, 2007)

my rat has the same thing it has gone away since she has gotten older but it is not just the toes it is the toe nails and fingernails i assume since they are hard they may resemble a seed does not hurt but i pull away when she does cute tho o god i love my rat


----------



## nancikynz (Apr 6, 2008)

My ratties well one of them LOVES feet, well not really feet but the toenails... they like to nibble at the nails.. it is kinda weird so I dont let them, but it is weird how much Schuster likes nails!


----------

